# Best medium for growing hydroponic clones?



## smallword (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I looked over the basic info posted here--all very helpful--thank you all so much.

I have one question to which I can't find an answer. I am going to be growing hydroponically. I want to grow my own clones as well, and am currently getting my feet wet (sorry about the semi-pun there) on that.

But what is the best medium for clones that will be transferred to a hydro system (using hydroton)? Can I grow clones in little Rapid Rooter plugs and then stick the plugs in the hydroton? Rockwool cubes? Bark plugs? Or an aero method?

Thanks for your collective experience.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

yes. all will work it is an individual choice on how and what they use


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 10, 2009)

as pcduck said, all forms of medium and methods can be used to make clones... simply wash the medium off the clones when putting into the hydro system, 'n walla


----------



## Vegs (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, just stick the starter plug right into your hydroton. I sprout my beans right in the plug and hydroton. Check out the link below. I usually have no problems except for the time I decided to do a journal. =)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36054


----------

